# Ohio rescue suggestions needed



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

My small Ontario rescue was contacted by this volunteer asking for help in getting this dog out of Mahoning Co. pound, as her time is up and she is in danger of PTS. She describes the dog as follows:


_Hello. I am a volunteer for the group For the Dogs. We are in Youngstown ohio. Would you be able to save this female shepherd? She is at the Mahoning County Dog Pound. We can provide transportation. She has been at the pound for I believe a month. Her time is up. 
She loves being with people. She even lets the girls brush her hair. She is fully sponsored, so she will be completely vetted. She HATES being tied up and left outside. 

Please...If you could help her contact me!!

Erica_

The dog's Petfinder link is Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: 452: Petfinder

We cannot help her but I said I would ask for a list of nearby rescues, in case there were any she hadn't contacted already. Please post or pm me and I will relay the info.

Linda


----------

